# fw10.1 compared to SVS pb10-nsd/pb12-nsd?



## Fresh (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello, new around these parts and a very fresh ht novice to boot, I was wondering how the fw10.1 might compare to the SVS entry level 10 and 12 " offerings?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I have been waiting to reply because the 10.1 was just tested by a third party who has also done extensive testing on quite a few SVS subwoofers. But the results keep getting delayed and who knows when they will be published, once they are there will be some graphs to compare. We feel the 10.1 is comparable to the SVS 10" subwoofers, the biggest advantage we offer is the endless variaty of finishes. And if needed customizable shape and dimentions.


----------

